# Need a Catchy Business Name



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

I am graduating with a Masters in Public Administration (MPA) in three days and am looking to do some freelance work while I seek employment in my field. I am thinking of offering short-term administrative services to small local governments, small churches, and small non-profits. This might consist of services like administrative writing (policies and procedures), governmental writing, editing and proofreading, employee background checks, social media management, maybe some light grant writing and really any small, short-term projects that these entities may not have the time or personnel to commit.

I am going to start small and cheap with a Facebook business page and begin marketing my services locally and semi-locally, but I need a professional (but not snooty) name for my business. I don't want to use my name and I don't want it to be something that promises more than I can deliver at this stage in my career. It should also be something that describes but can be shortened, like "Stadia Administrative Services" or "Stadia." Stadia is a business I am familiar with, so that's not one I can use.

Any thoughts?


----------



## TexasRed (Nov 20, 2014)

I'm usually good with business names...will need to think awhile on yours. See if I can come up with some ideas.

I was a business owner for 30 years - hated the name from the onset, but it wasn't my choosing. Something I like and think is a plus - create a name that explains what you do. Simple. Doesn't have to be boring or dumbed down, but I really appreciate a business that puts thought into a name. It tells me who they are / what they do. Cut and dry. Makes life easier.

We recently had a credit union here locally that went from "XYZ Federal Employees Credit Union" to "Nusenda". Does that word/name tell me anything - nope.

Just my .02 worth 

Good Luck! I'll keep my creative mind working for you.


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

Thanks, TexasRed. What do you think about "Camas Administrative Services?" We are in the Camas Prairie and there are lots of business with "Camas" in the name, so it's familiar to folks.


----------



## TexasRed (Nov 20, 2014)

*Whodunit* - So sorry I've been AWOL from this thread. Must need to change my settings so I am notified about activity on posts I've participated in.

Hmm..... Camas Administrative Services. It sounds very professional and I like that it connects you to the community (Camas). Not bad at all. 

If I may say, IMHO it sounds either too constricted as far as you actually can provide services to a wide range of clients - yet on the other hand too broad to include _anything_ administrative in nature. (ie; secretary, assistant)

Remember whatever name you opt for should be intended to be your forever name unless your services or target clients drastically change. Make sure you love it. The long term continuity of a name will do more for you as far as advertising than any other avenue. (Word of mouth referrals). Trust me, I learned this long ago.

It sounds from your description that you are offering your services as a technical writer. There has to be a way to work that into your business name. If you haven't made your final choice yet, I'll keep thinking.


----------



## blufford (Nov 23, 2004)

All Short-Term Administrative Projects (ASAP)


----------



## TexasRed (Nov 20, 2014)

How about _Camas Tech Write Services_

Maybe just _Tech Write_

I'm trying...just not in my usual creative mode. It strikes at unexpected, odd times.

More thoughts to come.... Good luck whatever you have chosen (if you have).

On, congratulations on the degree


----------



## dademoss (May 2, 2015)

Camas Administrative and Technical Services

C.A.T.S.

Blame my cat, he was blocking my monitor


----------

